# Oily film on top of water



## timewalker03 (Feb 27, 2007)

I have noticed an oily film on top of my tank water. Does anyone know what this is and how to remove it from the tank?


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

A biofilm layer aka surface scum. Use a surface skimmer!


----------



## timewalker03 (Feb 27, 2007)

Yo-Han, thank you for the quick response. Are the surface skimmers like a protein skimmer?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

The low-tech method is to float a sheet of paper on the surface of the water, then pull it to one side. As the paper leaves the surface, most of the film will come with it.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

No a protein skimmer is useless in fresh water. A surface skimmer is like a cup placed just below the surface and draws in the biofilm. This way it ends up in your filter.


----------



## timewalker03 (Feb 27, 2007)

OK. I found one on Amazon in my price range. Will use that.


----------



## timewalker03 (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you Michael. What kind of paper?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

timewalker03 said:


> Thank you Michael. What kind of paper?


Any kind that does not have toxic coatings or ink on it. Newspaper, printer paper, and paper towels are commonly used. I have lots of white wrapping paper from my office, and use that.


----------



## herns (Aug 28, 2007)

timewalker03 said:


> Thank you Michael. What kind of paper?


Paper towel works.


----------



## kwroberto (Jun 25, 2013)

Fluval makes a surface skimmer....it helps get rid of the film


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

there is a new one from Eheim, also.


----------



## timewalker03 (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks all for the advice. I got a skimmer off amazon, and the tank is now crystal clear.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Great to hear!


----------

